# علاج تاخر الحمل باذن الله <<< عن تجربه وربي



## ام عمرو (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا

انا ابي افيدكم حبايبي 

لكل وحده متاخرة في الحمل للأسباب التاليه
هرمون الحليب
ضعف المبايض وتنشيطها
قلة الحيوانات المنويه عند الرجل
لتكيس المبايض وضعفها
تنظيم الهرموناااات
زياده الشهوه عن الجنسين
ومنشط طبيعي

العلاج مكون من اعشاب طبيعيه وعسل صافي 100% والله يشهد
طبعا لكل داء نوع معين وكميات معينه من الاعشاب والعسل

والله ويشهد ربنا انه تم علاج حالات عن طريق هذا الرجل وبس انا ادل على الخير وتم الحمل وبتوائم والله
والله الموفق

اللي تبي رقمه تتواصل معاي على الخاص
او على ايميلي [email protected]
0591612550

انا بس اعطيكم رقمه وانت تتواصلون معاه بس قولوا لي انتم من اي منطقه؟؟​
__________________


----------

